# Stream abspeichern



## Tasm-Devil (6. Februar 2005)

Hat einer ne Idee wie ich nen INternetsteam abspeichern kann?
Wenn ich auf http://launch.yahoo.com/musicvideos gehe und mir n Musikvideo reiziehe möchte ich es gerne abspeichern aber weils ja n stream ist find ich nix in Temporary internet files.

Hat einer n Plan wie man das anstellen kann?


----------



## snoke05 (10. Februar 2005)

Schon mit 
	
	
	



```
Ziel speichern unter ...
```
  versucht?


----------



## dinwoodie (11. Februar 2005)

es gibt dafür programme. zb unter emoney.al.ru/capture-streaming-video-and-audio/all-streaming-video-recording-software.htm


----------

